# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Présentation association

## cherry77

Bonsoir à tous, 

Je me présente et représente surtout lassociation dont je suis présidente : association Bamanach, qui soccupe de sauvetages animaliers en tout genre mais plus particulièrement les chats. 
Nous agissons entre lAisne et la Seine et Marne 

Notre association est toute récente (1mois) mais déjà 5 prises en charge à notre actif. 

Nous sommes, comme beaucoup, en manque de fond, dons matériels et FA,  voilà la raison de ma venue ici  :Smile:  


A titre perso, 3 papys chiens adoptés retraités à la maison, ainsi que 4 pythons regius et 1 pogona ! 

Au plaisir de partager avec chacun 


Sarah

----------


## domi

Bienvenue ::

----------


## Ioko

Bravo pour votre implication!

----------


## cherry77

Merci pour laccueil 😁

----------


## flipchichou

Bonjour je viens de m'inscrire sur le forum et je voudrais si je pouvais vendre un traitement pour le cancer du chien 
Car il y a deux mois que flip mon chien nous a quité suite à son cancer il me reste deux boite de PALADIA 10 mg nous avons traité chichou pendant 8 mois mais sa chance à tourner et la maladie est répendu aux intestins merci pour votre soutien

----------


## cherry77

Bonsoir, 

Vous pouvez sans doute vendre dans la rubrique adéquate. Ou sinon en faire profiter une association dans le besoin ? 

Navrée pour votre Loulou

----------

